# Auflösung bekommen



## Sen (11. Okt 2012)

Tag,
ich habe das Problem, dass ich die Auflösung benötige. OK, im Grunde ist das nicht weiter ein Problem. Ich habe folgendes benutzt um das zu lösen:


```
Display display = getWindowManager().getDefaultDisplay();
		if (Build.VERSION.SDK_INT <= 12) {
			g.rx = display.getWidth();
			g.ry = display.getHeight();
		}
		else
		{
			Point size = new Point();
	        display.getSize(size);
	        g.rx = size.x;
	        g.ry = size.y;
		}
```

Mein Problem bezieht sich darauf, dass ich diese doppel Konstruktion benötige, da getSize erst ab SDK 13 kam und getHeight() in den neueren Versionen nicht funktioniert. Eclipse sagt mir dies auch immer wieder und hindert mich daran fort zufahren, da ich getSize benutze, obwohl das hiermit erledigt sein dürfte. Ich habe die Meldung erst einmal abgeschaltet, aber das finde ich etwas unelegant. 

Gibt es eine alternative um die Auflösung zu bekommen, die sowohl im alten, wie auch im neuen funktioniert?


----------



## schlingel (11. Okt 2012)

Nein.


----------



## mjdv (11. Okt 2012)

Ist das eine Lint Warnung/Error?


----------



## schlingel (11. Okt 2012)

Ja, es ist eine Warnung. Die kann man getrost ignorieren wenn man das so wie er mit dem IF abfragt. Mache ich z.B. auch so in meiner Launch-Methode für AsyncTasks um unangenehme Überraschungen auf Geräten ab Honeycomb zu vermeiden.


----------



## mjdv (11. Okt 2012)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Ja, es ist eine Warnung. Die kann man getrost ignorieren wenn man das so wie er mit dem IF abfragt. Mache ich z.B. auch so in meiner Launch-Methode für AsyncTasks um unangenehme Überraschungen auf Geräten ab Honeycomb zu vermeiden.



Genau würde ich auch sagen. Du schaust ja welche Android gerade aktiv ist, somit kannst du einfach SupressWarning benutzen um sie zu unterdrücken. Das steht glaube ich sogar in den Details der Warnung


----------

